# New Lightest Shoes Thread



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I searched and all the "lightest shoes" threads were at least 2 years old. So what is the current lightest MTB shoe? Any notable mentions for light weight combined with exceptional performance?


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*???*

I like the specialized expert carbons. They were lighter than the s-works when I got 'em (the new S-works might be the same now) and a bunch lighter than the Pro's with the burly buckle. I don't have any lift issues or durability issues with the velcro. The soles are a great grippy rubber for the SS hike-a-bikes. It's rotating wieght sort-of...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

im going to be racing on S-Works road shoes next year. try it out. should be good for racing at least,really light, ill weigh them later.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> im going to be racing on S-Works road shoes next year. try it out. should be good for racing at least,really light, ill weigh them later.


What is the point of having the lightest shoes that dont fit properly??
The set of Specialized shoes, while comfortable,, were THE worst fitting shoes I have ever had. They are far too square shaped up in the toe box for me.
Did not really notice it until I did a long ride and found my feet flopping about.

Better question is "what will fit my foot best, but this will be entirely personal to you.


----------



## kylebaxter (Jul 11, 2006)

Rocket7. I have a road and mtn pair. They're really nice and light.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

TR said:


> What is the point of having the lightest shoes that dont fit properly??
> The set of Specialized shoes, while comfortable,, were THE worst fitting shoes I have ever had. They are far too square shaped up in the toe box for me.
> Did not really notice it until I did a long ride and found my feet flopping about.
> 
> Better question is "what will fit my foot best, but this will be entirely personal to you.


ummm, fit my feet great.....thats why ive got 4 pairs of them.......thanks though.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> ummm, fit my feet great.....thats why ive got 4 pairs of them.......thanks though.


Sorry HOM.
I meant to quote the first post but also respond to yours. :madman:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm gonna try any suggestions to check for fit before buying but I started this thread to get a list of the lightest shoes. Please include weight and size to back up claims.


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

S-Works MTN BG shoes - 2008 - size 44 - the pair new weighed about 340g each without the cleats. They also fit my feet PERFECTLY!!

Love the new BOA lacing system. Looks crazy - but that string snugs the shoe very nicely to my feet.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump, lets see something under 340g each.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I seem to remember that this was discussed in the last shoe thread.
would it be possible to glue on aftermarket replacement sole to a road shoe? my road shoes are significantly lighter than my mtb shoes, but obviously the road shoes are devoid of grip. attaching some form ofgrip to the road shoes would make them safer to walk in (carbon soles are lethal off road!) & only an ounce or 2 heavier.. yet still considerably lighter than most mtb shoes... obviously i'm thinking for more xc racing purposes than normal trail use.

if anyone has already tried them please let us know what glue was used & any application techniques.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Good idea, and yes I am talking about shoes for XC racing and riding. I have a pair of heavier shoes for play riding.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump. I'm leaning against gluing lugs to a road shoe. I'm looking for an ultralight MTB shoe with some traction. My current shoes are 730 grams for a size 45 (and cost like $50) so new shoes would have to be 600g or under to make me switch.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Bump. I'm leaning against gluing lugs to a road shoe. I'm looking for an ultralight MTB shoe with some traction. My current shoes are 730 grams for a size 45 (and cost like $50) so new shoes would have to be 600g or under to make me switch.


Specialized S-Works MTB Shoe.

Three colors, but I think the only one that is good looking and makes sense for MTB is the black one.

Its a link.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I got to go with used2Bhard. I have some '10 Expert Carbon's and they are amazing, fit like a glove, and have not felt any lift out at all, plus they are a bunch cheaper than the Pros and S-Works


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

While not the absolute lightest, the Mavic Fury's are AMAZING. They are the most comfortable cycling shoe I've ever worn.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

The 2010 Specialized S-Works shoes are supposedly 600g per pair.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5853128&postcount=127


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey do those use a boa closure system? MMMMM, boa on my snowboard boots rocks my world when i have frozen fingers at the end of the day and just want to change and get out of the cold


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Real weight weenies have surgical implants of their respective cleats directly into their feet, and remove extraneous digits such as the baby toe and it's next door neighbor.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Current S-Works shoes are 670 grams in size 42. My current 661 Experts are 730 grams in size 45. That makes them pretty close in weight. That new S-Works looks like the shoe I've been waiting for (except uglier) and when I see their weight in size 45 I'll probably buy'em.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hadouken* said:


> I have some '10 Expert Carbon's and they are amazing


You have the 2010s? The new 600 grams ones?


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

I have these: 
http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1244023

320 grams each, and they fit me very well.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

I have this shoe, sorry no wieght, but it is basically a road shoe with bolt on pads, too bad it's so wide, I have 2 insoles to take up space, I wish/lust for the Carin to be produced again.http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/shoes/product/alpin-3-shoes-10229


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

Size is critical to weight. I got some DMTs off eBay because the claimed weight was 300g less than the Sidis I was racing in. When they arrived, they were only about 50g lighter. That is because the weight was listed for a 45 and I ordered a 48. Make sure you are comparing apples to apples.

And the fit thing is critical. I hated the fit of the DMTs initially. Between the weight and the fit, I tried to send them back. The seller said "no". I was stuck with them. I put in some Dr Scholl's shoe foot bed thingies and they now fit very well. But they weigh the same as the Sidis. So basically I just got a good deal on some good shoes, but no weight savings at all.


----------

